# Replaced stock 2 Ohm speakers with 4 Ohm JVCs



## Craigmrihit (Dec 24, 2010)

Our base model 2011 Sentra came from the factory with four 6 x 9 2-Ohm speakers. I just replaced the speakers with 4-Ohm JVCs. I knew the overall volume would be reduced and it sure is. we're currently searching for a replacement HU. 

The Stock system had ZERO treble but with the replacement of the speakers we now enjoy much greater level of Treble and I'm hopeful when the HU gets replaced we'll thump again.

Am I on the right track here or is something amiss?

Craig


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

some line driver and amp combination should have it all good , again.

The JL Audio CL-RLC is a Fully Active, 2-channel Remote Level Control and Line Driver with pass through outputs. Active Level Control Preamplifier for Amplifiers and Accessory Devices One Set of Inputs, Stereo Variable Outputs, Stereo Pass-Through 

Amazon.com: Boss Audio CH350 4-Channel Amplifier, 100 Watts x 4 Channels: Electronics

cheap 4 channel amp


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, if you replace the headunit you will be crankin' again!

You can also add the equipment listed above if you want to keep the factory HU, I wouldn't buy a boss amp, though..


----------



## Craigmrihit (Dec 24, 2010)

OK, all four new JVC CS-HX6947X 6 x 9s are installed and after putting the car back together the sound is unbelievably improved! The stock speakers not only sounded horrible(I mean I never heard such a bad factory sound system), they looked like cheap garbage. Again, they were 2 ohm 20W with tiny magnets. No tweeter in them either. I have no idea how much power the stock head unit it putting out but it actually sounds great with the four new 6 x 9s. I cant imagine what it'll sound like with a high power HU thats a 4 Ohm output impedance.

Thanks for all the help guys!

Craig


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

the magnets can be really small now-a-days depending on material.


----------

